

Visualizing MNIST: An Exploration of Dimensionality Reduction - postit
https://colah.github.io/posts/2014-10-Visualizing-MNIST/

======
dave_sullivan
For anyone interested in deep learning, I'd highly recommend checking out the
rest of the articles on his blog. Very interesting and very well explained.

~~~
_almosnow
I second that, very well explained it would be nice to have a set of tutorials
aimed around this field, like the ones of the matasano crypto challenges.

~~~
sherjilozair
If you're looking for programming tutorials on deep learning with some theory
on the side, I found these perfect:
[http://www.deeplearning.net/tutorial/](http://www.deeplearning.net/tutorial/)

------
theoh
There's a classic demo here:
[http://www.cs.mcgill.ca/~sqrt/dimr/dimreduction.html](http://www.cs.mcgill.ca/~sqrt/dimr/dimreduction.html)

(warning: It uses principal component analysis which is less than ideal. See
[http://blog.explainmydata.com/2012/07/should-you-apply-
pca-t...](http://blog.explainmydata.com/2012/07/should-you-apply-pca-to-your-
data.html) for details)

------
bravura
If you'd like to see some t-SNE visualizations of word representations, see my
site here:

[http://metaoptimize.com/projects/wordreprs/](http://metaoptimize.com/projects/wordreprs/)

------
im2w1l
I think it is not acceptable for a webpage to max out my CPU, just by visiting
the page. If it does it after I have pressed some button or something, it
would be okay.

~~~
ky3
I know, right? Worse, looks to be some kind of analytics.

~~~
colah3
Author here.

While I do have Google Analytic, it's just regular Google Analytic and is
definitely not responsible for the slow down.

The reason the page is slow is because it does live visualization of a bunch
of algorithms on fairly large amounts of data (at least for javscript).
There's a bunch of setup that needs to be done.

I could have the visualizations hang for a minute or two when you hit "play",
or I can do the setup computations immediately on page load (and so, they're
hopefully done by the time you reach the visualizations).

These computations are done in web workers, so that the main thread doesn't
freeze up.

